# bring out light beams - howto?



## questionesse

Hey guys,

I managed to shoot some lightbeams when dark clouds were occuring and I was wondering how to bring them out a little more.
Couldn't find anything useful and what I figured myself with contrast didn't help much.

Local correction and simply highlighting could be an option, but maybe there's a better way...

Thx!


----------



## johnbeardy

Try local adjustment using a positive Clarity setting.


----------



## donoreo

Negative highlight might as well.


----------



## questionesse

hmm...since they're usually brighter, negative highlight erases that efect, and turning up clarity brings out what's behind the beams, making them less noticeable...
it looks artificial pretty quick, whatever I tried :-/


----------



## RikkFlohr

Go to HSL. Use the Target Adjustment Tool. Set to Luminance. Click and pull down in the area between the sun's rays.


----------



## bobgill

First timer on the forum
New to Lr great tip on sun beams
thanks RikkFlohr


----------



## Gnits

It is also worth trying the De-haze option inside the Effects panel.  Will not always work ... but sometimes can be very effective.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

questionesse said:


> hmm...since they're usually brighter, negative highlight erases that efect, and turning up clarity brings out what's behind the beams, making them less noticeable...
> it looks artificial pretty quick, whatever I tried :-/



Yep, those suggestions are a little confusing, but they are probably meant for the area in between the rays, not the rays themselves. You can brighten the rays with a local adjustment that *increases* highlights and/or whites. Increasing contrast may also help. Use a very soft brush (maximum feather).


----------



## clee01l

Gnits said:


> It is also worth trying the De-haze option inside the Effects panel.  Will not always work ... but sometimes can be very effective.


DeHaze can be used with negative values to increase haze (or in this case sunlight reflecting off of the case particles.)


----------

